# New birds and babies



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is my new Gaditano he is still young and has filling out to do.










Take COVER!










Here is the bird that was just in my loft one evening. He has been here ever since. I can walk right up to him and pick him up.










This little hens eggs just hatched. She is a floor bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a real pretty colored pouter. He sure does look unusual with that crop. I wonder if your other birds think he is strange.

Isn't it nice to have a bird you can actually pick up? That is a real pretty BB. He reminds me of the rescue I have.

I love the pic of mom and the baby.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Grim, don't know whether you noticed but I think Gaditano has already FILLED OUT! 

I agree, that baby picture is really cute and your caption is perfect!

Wishing you and your birds ALL THE BEST!

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it will get about twice as big as it is now. He is moulting to.

Actually the other birds were terrified of him for about a week.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonderful pictures. Its nice the beautiful BB decided your place would be a good home. What breed is the pigeon in the second picture - just gorgeous.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It is a female show king.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Grim said:


> It is a female show king.


she looks like a basketball, all round a plump...I suppose the baby will be white?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute, I love the plump ones, as Shi said it looks like he's already filled out!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> she looks like a basketball, all round a plump...I suppose the baby will be white?


I think it will be almond.

It is odd because the mom is a red bar and the dad is almond. Their first baby was a smokey blue bar. Now I finally let them raise their own young and it looked like both would be almond. Unfortunately one baby was found dead on the floor no idea what happened. It looks like I am keeping this little one after originally having someone lined up for it. I hope it is an interesting color.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I always get show kings and modena mixed up.


----------

